# "Hook and Look" New TV Show



## redshirt32

For those of you interested in some real good innovative footage will be interested in this new bass fishing program filmed and produced by local pro Kim Stricker. I've had the opportunity to check out some video and have seen nothing like it on the other fishing shows.


STRICKER DIVES INTO TV!






Veteran professional angler/lead diver Kim Stricker and his son (Danny) take television viewers into the fish's neighborhood with the debut of "Hook'n Look," a freshwater sportfishing program that incorporates real time underwater footage and fishing action in an all-new format.

The program debuts Tuesday, Jan. 1 at 5 a.m. on the Versus Network. Each weekly show will be repeated on Wednesday (8:30 a.m.) and Friday (3 p.m.) through June 23.

Much more than a fishing show, Hook n Look is a captivating fishing experience above and below the water's surface. In each episode, underwater videographers reveal how fish and their natural forage relate to the bottom and structure around it. They also demonstrate the action, appearance and effectiveness of today's hottest lures as they are presented beneath the surface.

In addition to the informative content, viewers will witness unexpected fish strikes, exciting fight scenes and captivating underwater action in the wild - all in an unprecedented format.

For example, the Strickers employ underwater communication equipment that enables them and celebrity guest anglers to share real-time conversations with viewers to enhance the educational and entertaining experience. Each program is filmed in an actual fishing environment.

Anglers not only see first-hand how proper lure presentations trigger strikes, but they will learn intriguing characteristics of lake and river bottoms and how they relate to successful angling tactics. The program will educate and inform viewers about the various types of forage and aquatic vegetation while creating public awareness of invasive species and other threats to the underwater world.

Hook n Look is truly unlike any other freshwater fishing show and will leave audiences mesmerized and yearning for more.





To view previews, log onto www.hooknlook.com




















r shows.


----------

